# Health and Bananas



## David Cottrell (Mar 5, 2008)

Health issues require that I find some good recipes for bananas - all suggestions appreciated!

Click here for conformation, Thanks

http://www.bentbay.dk/Bananas_htm.htm


----------



## redkitty (Mar 5, 2008)

Blend them up with other fruit & water for smoothies.
Chop up a banana, 2 medjool dates and stuff into celery sticks.
Banana muffins or bread is lovely and can be made low-fat.
Sliced banana with almond butter is one of my favorites.
Sliced banana's in oatmeal is a yummy breakfast.


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 5, 2008)

David Cottrell said:


> Health issues require that I find some good recipes for bananas - all suggestions appreciated!
> 
> Click here for conformation, Thanks
> 
> [URL="http://www.bentbay.dk/Bananas_htm.htm"]http://www.bentbay.dk/Bananas_htm.htm[/URL]


 
Great link, David!

Banana bread. banana cream pie? Peanut butter and banana sandwiches?


----------



## kadesma (Mar 5, 2008)

Feeling like a little kid?  Try my dh and grandkids favorite, cut that banana in half, put in a popsicle  stick and then roll in melted chocolate and then lay on a cookie sheet covered with parchment paper and freeze, makes a great little dessert or a snack sitting in the backyard sun
kadesma


----------



## auntdot (Mar 5, 2008)

I am surprised the site did not claim one could live for at least a hundred years by eating the fruit.

I don't know why but I cannot stand the things.

Saute them in butter with a bit of sugar and they are almost palatable.

Other than that I yield to other posters.


----------



## Caine (Mar 5, 2008)

kadesma said:


> Feeling like a little kid? Try my dh and grandkids favorite, cut that banana in half, put in a popsicle stick and then roll in melted chocolate and then lay on a cookie sheet covered with parchment paper and freeze, makes a great little dessert or a snack sitting in the backyard sun
> kadesma


Let's take that a step further. Long, narrow, deep glass dish. One banana, peeled and sliced in half lengthwise in th ebottom of the dish. One scoop of vanilla ice cream. One scoop of strawberry ice cream. One scoop of chocolate ice cream. Two tablespoons of strawberry syrup on the chocolate ice cream. Two tablespoons of chocolate syrup on the vanilla ice cream. Two tablespoons of pineapple syrup on the strawberry ice cream. Cover completely with whipped cream. Sprinkle the whipped cream with a handful or two of crushed mixed nuts. One maraschino cherry right in the middle of it all!


----------



## David Cottrell (Mar 5, 2008)

Dear auntdot, that really took some overcoming and I thank you - actually I think I will try the saute of bananas in butter!


----------



## sj chocoholic (Mar 5, 2008)

*Banana Nut Muffins w/ oat bran*

1 1/4 cups flour
1 cup oat bran
1/2 cup sugar
1 TBS baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
3/4 cup milk
1/4 cup butter, melted
2 egg whites
1 tsp vanilla
2 ripe bananas, peeled, chopped
1 cup pecan chips

Preheat 400.  grease muffin tin.  combine first 5 ing. in lg bowl.  In med. bowl, whisk milk, butter, egg whites and vanilla to blend.  add to dry ing., stirring just til moistened.  Min in bananas and pecans.  Bake muffins 20 min.  Makes 12.
YUM!!  And fairly healthy.  I've even replaced the flour with wheat flour and it works fine.


----------



## 2belucile (Mar 5, 2008)

David: Here is an address with many recipes using bananas.
Howstuffworks "Banana Recipes"
I love making crepes, and the filling them with apples, diced and sauteed in butter (just a little) and added some bananas in slices, sugar and cinnamon. OR  banana and pineapple juice, or banana and orange juice.  
Or if you find PLANTAINS ( a banana cousin, a little rougher )  let it go almost black, cut the ends and peel, put in a glass oven dish (I brush them with a little butter) and put in the oven for a more or less 30 minutes at 350, let them cook, and slice lenghtways ( do not separate the halves) and fill with cheese.  I love the sweet of the planain with the salty taste of the cheese!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 5, 2008)

Caine said:


> Let's take that a step further. Long, narrow, deep glass dish. One banana, peeled and sliced in half lengthwise in th ebottom of the dish. One scoop of vanilla ice cream. One scoop of strawberry ice cream. One scoop of chocolate ice cream. Two tablespoons of strawberry syrup on the chocolate ice cream. Two tablespoons of chocolate syrup on the vanilla ice cream. Two tablespoons of pineapple syrup on the strawberry ice cream. Cover completely with whipped cream. Sprinkle the whipped cream with a handful or two of crushed mixed nuts. One maraschino cherry right in the middle of it all!


I like your idea better than mine

kadesma


----------



## *amy* (Mar 6, 2008)

Here's a "bunch." 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showpost.php?p=444837&postcount=13

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f30/got-glut-bananas-35447-2.html

And...

*Banana (strawberry) & Yogurt-Filled Crepes*
Banana and Yogurt Crepes

*Banana & Walnut Pancakes*

*Fruit Salad*
Sliced bananas, strawberries, blueberries, mangos, papaya, pineapple & *Macadamia nuts*. Combine plain yogurt w some *honey* & *lime juice* & drizzle over salad. Lemon yogurt is another suggestion for a topper.

Banana s'mores - Graham crackers, slice of banana, square of chocolate & a marshmallow.

*Thai Fried Bananas*
Fried Banana

Slice a banana in half lengthwise - but not all the way thru - sprinkle w chocolate chips & nuts, wrap in foil & bake.​


----------



## David Cottrell (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone! You have created a nice collection of everything to do with bananas. Buying on sale, mashing and freezing is something I would never have thought of! 

I do appreciate it - with the blood pressure regime especially with the "water pill' (some of you know the drill I'm sure) I tend to let the potassium get low and that's not nice at all. Bad as a matter of fact. Now I have no excuse!


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 6, 2008)

David Cottrell said:


> Thanks everyone! You have created a nice collection of everything to do with bananas. Buying on sale, mashing and freezing is something I would never have thought of!


 David, make sure they are pretty ripe before you mash them, for maximum flavor!

and btw, potatoes are even higher in potassium than bananas!


----------



## *amy* (Mar 6, 2008)

Have you ever tried plantains? YUM!

Plantains


----------



## Jeff G. (Mar 6, 2008)

My personal favorite, simply spread with peanut butter..


----------



## babetoo (Mar 8, 2008)

yesterday i made banana bread. used splendia, white and brown sweetner.also added an extra banana. it is really moist and good. by not using sugar the bread is even better for u. unless of course they find out splendia will make u grow another head. 

babe


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 8, 2008)

And hten there's Banana Foster.  Need I say more?

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Irland (Apr 4, 2008)

The best banana muffin recipe I tried used some sour cream, orange zest, mini chocolate chips, and of course, pureed banana.  They were easily the best muffins I've had in my life.  

1 c flour
3/4 t baking powder
1/2 t salt
5 T butter
1/2 c sour cream
1 banana
1 t orange zest
1/2 c sugar
1/2 t vanilla extract

Cream together banana and sour cream
Add softened butter and sugar, mix
Add zest and vanilla and egg
Mix dry ingredients, incorporate
Add chips to taste
Bake 350 till risen and golden


----------



## David Cottrell (Apr 4, 2008)

Definitely a keeper recipe for banana muffins! Thanks Irland, D


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 5, 2008)

David, I meant to post this recipe for you.  It not only tastes amazing, it's also healthy. No refined sugar, no white flour.  I also use this recipe as the base for cheesecake!

*BANANA BREAD*

makes 2 8x4-inch, or 4 mini loaves

1/2 cup warmed clover honey
1/2 cup vegetable oil
3 VERY ripe bananas, mashed
1 tsp pure vanilla extract
2 extra large eggs, well beaten
1 1/2 cups whole wheat flour
1/2 cup raw wheat germ
2 *tablespoons* Rumfords Baking Powder
1/2 tsp fine sea salt
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1/2 cup coarsely chopped walnuts

Heat oven to 325 degrees F.  Cream honey and oil, and stir in bananas, vanilla and well beaten eggs.  

In a separate bowl, combine all dry ingredients and nuts, and stir into the egg mixture only until just mixed.

Oil the loaf pans very well.  Pour the batter into the prepared pans.  Bake at 325 degrees F.  The 8x4-inch loaves will require about 50 minutes, the mini loaves about 40 minutes.

Cool in pans for about 10 minutes, then remove and finish cooling on a cake rack.  [If you want to give the mini loaves as gifts in their pans, just leave them in.  If you've oiled the pans well enough, they'll come loose whenever.]


----------



## miniman (Apr 5, 2008)

Throw the banans in the their skin on the grill and let then cook for a few minutes (max 10), peel and eat- lovely creamy texture. You could also make a cut in the side and stuff with choclate cubes or buttons and rewarp or wrap in tin foil.


----------



## karenlyn (Apr 5, 2008)

One of my favorite banana recipes is also a very simple one.  Peel and freeze a few bananas, then chop them and place them in a food processor.  Process with a little milk and a spash of vanilla extract for low-fat, healthy, and really yummy "ice cream." You can add sugar if you like, though I generally don't.


----------



## AMSeccia (Apr 5, 2008)

I would like to go to Caine's for that healthy banana split ... !!!

Not sure how much you are needing to eat, but if you need more ideas -- I made some weight watchers concoction the other day that was surprisingly good, and it didn't feel like diet food.  

2 cups old fashioned oats
1 cup skim milk
2 eggs
1/2 cup unsweetened applesauce
2 mashed bananas
splash vanilla
dash baking powder
2 tsp good quality cinnamon

Baked at 350 for 45 mins in deep dish pie plate and served with a dollop of Fage.  I promise it was really good!


----------



## Calya (Apr 16, 2008)

karenlyn said:


> One of my favorite banana recipes is also a very simple one. Peel and freeze a few bananas, then chop them and place them in a food processor. Process with a little milk and a spash of vanilla extract for low-fat, healthy, and really yummy "ice cream." You can add sugar if you like, though I generally don't.


 
Yes, that is a yummy recipe and the bananas are sweet enough so no need for sugar. I add cinnamon to the same recipe above. Very simple and enjoyable. 

There is also a banana based cookie recipe here:
It's a Cookie World: March 2008


----------



## flukx (Apr 17, 2008)

I didnt have time to read the whole thread so not sure if someone suggested this already, but a very healthy breakfast is to mix musli, yoghurt and some banana slices.


----------

